# Suggested rate for commercial vinyl installation.



## K.Pav

A business associate of mine owns a restaurant and wants my company to hang his new commercial grade vinyl paper. I'm used to working in residential settings and working with delicate English fabrics, and complicated patterns. I know the prices vary greatly here in NY. I am also used to NYC prices, as this restaurant is NOT located in Manhattan I don't want to come off charging "too much" for their standards here on Long Island.

Could anyone give me a suggest price per yard for a heavy vinyl installation? Just labor, material is provided for. I would really appreciate any advice anyone has to offer.

Thanks - Kris.


----------



## mistcoat

Ahhh, if it's English Fabrics, it's gotta be about a monkey a day, bruv!

If you hang expensive stuff like you describe, you should have some idea on hanging wide vinyls, me thinks








You may have your industry rates tucked away somewhere. Sometimes the manufacturer will give an idea on rates.

I have an idea of the answers you will get within tho' :whistling2:


----------



## TJ Paint

Why would it matter if the worksite is not your usual location? Does the location of the worksite change what your overhead and operating expenses will be for your business? How does this change your cost of doing business? I don't understand. The going rate question never seems to stop.


----------



## Retired

"Commercial" vinyl is 54". Most everything in UK is available here unless you are hanging 1860's tea paper or close to that. 

Commercial vinyl is on large rolls and many times a pasting machine is needed. The really efficient commercial installers use two guys.


----------



## ProWallGuy

Suggested rate:

AMAYCG


----------



## dvp

i dont do wallpaper, but when im estimating things im not sure about or dont have past performance for a production rate to go off. i use the rs means costworks to check myself, its only $40.00 and seems to be fairly accurate. you can even plug in your own production rates, labor rates, zip codes, ect. alot of people on here probably know more about estimating than me, but pricing questions dont seem to be well recieved here. i dont worry about being too high, but i do worry about being too low. call me greedy, but i dont ever want to take a loss or leave any money on the table.


----------



## Harry

Rates vary obviously. I see them anwhere from 3 bucks to 10 bucks a LY for the same (simple) stuff, nationwide.

Even if you knew other's rates, why do you feel it will help? If you're not familiar with 54" goods, then numbers don't mean diddly, do they?

Give the queen of NY my regards!


----------



## WisePainter

Just signed 20 Subway remodels (60 next year) with a local company who has been doing Sonics, Radio Shacks, Great Clips and Subways for 7 years.
99% vinyl throughout, I am charging between $2~3 sq. quite a bit more when I travel.



stoopid paper and glue work...

blech.



lol.


----------



## TJ Paint

WisePainter said:


> Just signed 20 Subway remodels (60 next year) with a local company who has been doing Sonics, Radio Shacks, Great Clips and Subways for 7 years.
> 99% vinyl throughout, I am charging between $2~3 sq. quite a bit more when I travel.
> 
> 
> 
> stoopid paper and glue work...
> 
> blech.
> 
> 
> 
> lol.


on the road again...:whistling2:


----------



## WisePainter

TJ Paint said:


> on the road again...:whistling2:


Only for awhile to create a system for a "drop crew" to utilize while I stay local. I hemmed and hawed over the whole deal, but then looked around at the cooler temps and even cooler market...these are 3 day jobs as opposed to 9 months, that helps a bit.


----------



## Wallpaper Gypsy

WisePainter said:


> Just signed 20 Subway remodels (60 next year) with a local company who has been doing Sonics, Radio Shacks, Great Clips and Subways for 7 years.
> 99% vinyl throughout, I am charging between $2~3 sq. quite a bit more when I travel.
> 
> 
> 
> stoopid paper and glue work...
> 
> blech.
> 
> 
> 
> lol.


 
2 to 3 a square ft? So if it's roll goods your getting $90/ roll in a Subway? I guess that's understandable being that they only have between 20 and 30 rolls per store, if that much. Still a pretty good days work.


----------



## bodean614

*prices*

In the Ohio area our guys charge $5 a ln yrd for 54" goods and they supply the paste.$150 a 30 yrd bolt and a good guy should do 3 bolts aday.


----------



## Harry

bodean614 said:


> In the Ohio area our guys charge $5 a ln yrd for 54" goods and they supply the paste.$150 a 30 yrd bolt and a good guy should do 3 bolts aday.


Unless it's all bathrooms, huh?
I wouldn't be flinging numbers like that around on these boards, guys will think they can bid using those production rates...they shouldn't.


----------



## Harry

Wallpaper Gypsy said:


> 2 to 3 a square ft? So if it's roll goods your getting $90/ roll in a Subway? I guess that's understandable being that they only have between 20 and 30 rolls per store, if that much. Still a pretty good days work.


A square what?


----------



## bodean614

*Dont use those numbers!!!!!!!!!!*




Harry said:


> Unless it's all bathrooms, huh?
> I wouldn't be flinging numbers like that around on these boards, guys will think they can bid using those production rates...they shouldn't.


 
Yea but I sure hope these guys are smarter than that...LOL


----------



## chrisn

another ancient thread dug up from the dead, Bill will be pleased.


----------



## mpminter

TJ Paint said:


> Why would it matter if the worksite is not your usual location? Does the location of the worksite change what your overhead and operating expenses will be for your business? How does this change your cost of doing business? I don't understand. The going rate question never seems to stop.


I live in a little suburb of NYC called Connecticut, and I kinda get why he's asking about the price difference between Manhattan and the rest of the city. If you're working in Manhattan you can charge alot more than if you're working in Queens. Not because it costs so much more to do business (although it may - everything is more expensive in Manhattan, including parking) but it will definitely impact your profit margin. While I can only get away with 10% or so in my market, he may be able to pull off 30% in NYC. If I quoted NYC prices in my area, I would starve. That has always been my impression anyway...


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp.

I wonder what he charged? I charge much more for Manhattan. If you've never been there you may not understand.
1. Tolls-they get you coming and going. I do not mean $1 or $2.
2. Gas- The time you sit idling in traffic is amazing
3. Parking- good luck finding a street spot unless you get in at 6 a.m. Also fining a garage that will accept a commercial vehicle or a vehicle with roof racks. Minimum cost $50
4.Co-op board rules that say in at 9 out at 4. But, 6 other guys are also waiting for the service elevator. No elevator at lunch time as union operator is on break. So, you really start about 9:45 and finish around 3:15.
5. Grease money to elevator operator for the favor and future.
6. The ticket you will get for double parking while you load or unload as there were no spots. Do not forget the surcharge.
7. O.K. I don't use garages, double park, I just pay a guy to sit in the truck and move it as needed. Cheaper than the ticket or two.
8. The above costs associated with the estimate and 1/2 day wasted.
9. The cab fare as you needed to get to a Janovic in a pinch.
10 The return of the squeegie men. However, they like to bother cars more than commercial vehicles.

I charge double for Manhattan.


----------



## daArch

chrisn said:


> another ancient thread dug up from the dead, Bill will be pleased.


it keeps resurfacing, we need to find a casket that is tamper proof :thumbup:

But actually. cost of working in a city will always be relevant.

Lee, if I remember correctly, the hangers I know from NJ that work Manhattan have direct costs in the 80 - 100 range per day. On top of that, there's about 4 hours of commuting and if they park at a meter, they waste another hour feeding it. 

but they're working sites where money is like water.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp.

No more meters. Now they have these munimeters and the D.O.T. workers can scan everything. No more feeding.


----------

